# Muskrat floating trap



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok guys or gals I'm working on making a floating muskrat trap I have my #1 traps just need a few ideas to wrap it up befor I start I have water treated lumber an I've checked a lot of websites to look at buying one but I could build one cheaper then to go out an buy one thanks for the help


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

You should check out this website, the guy has lots of pictures of different home made muskrat traps.
http://jayme220.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=archive&action=display&thread=21


----------



## big mac (Jan 31, 2012)

Ok will do thank you


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have used and tried floating set for both rats and beaver. Not much luck with either.

With that said if you have a spring rat season I have heard that is the best time to run rat floats. It however did not work for my V shaped beaver floats.

If we had a spring season for rats here I would hammer them if they worked. How easy could that be ? just look at the float and move on.

Carefull about exposed baits ! no need in bird catches.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

BTW...I know a guy who traps ND he runs about 150 floats set with 2 #1's. In one weeks time he had 650 rats. He set them all off roads or lanes he could drive.


----------

